# Un poco de Chorrillos



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

*Seguimos*

Bueno continuo con este pequeño paseo por Chorrillos. Pero antes:
Lia es una lastima lo que paso con el club Samoa y en general con la Herradura, "El Suizo" sobrevive gracias al boom culinario existente, inclusive se dice que Gastón esta interesado en la zona.
Pacolam, gracias a Pablo Gutierrez se dinamito y se intento construir una vía hacía la Chira, eso afecto las corrientes y por consiguiente las olas. 
Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.
Yendo por la Av. Olaya encontramos algunas casas interesantes
















Otro cine cuyo nombre no recuerdo también de películas de señoritas pobres hoy gimnasio.








Aqui había una ferretería, no recuerdo el nombre, pero creo que era "Figallo"








Castilla con Olaya








Casona en calle Zepita hoy restaurant








Notese que la calle conserva aún el adoquinado
















Plazuela San Pedro y al frente la iglesia del mismo nombre


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

*Hacía las faldas del Morro*

Revisando los threads anteriores sobre Chorrillos, me di con la sorpresa que Juan1912 también quiso subir al Morro y sin embargo al igual que hoy sigue siendo inseguro si bien la calle donde tome las fotos es bella es la última frontera entre dos realizadades distintas desde Filiberto Romero, la calle de las fotos, hacía el morro es zona peligrosa, lástima por que dicen que ahí sobrevive la única casa anterior a la guerra. Bueno ahi van las fotos.








Contrastes
























Casonas
















Esta casa no havariado nada desde que Juan1912 la fotografio por primera vez


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

*Del malecón al puente Tenderini*









Monumento a Olaya y glorieta
























El muelle de pescadores








Felizmente la loseta original del malecón aún se conserva
Curiosidades aledañas
























Viejitas (una al lado de otra)
















Casa Riva Agüero
















Vestigios








Al lado izquierdo podrán ver restos de casas anteriores al terremoto del 40








O restos de una antigua y señorial "bajadita"
Hacía el Tenderini








clásica vista








Glorieta cerca de la compañia de bomberos Olaya
















El tenderini, llegue a ver el antiguo puente de madera habré pasado por el con mi triciclo millones de veces creo.Nunca tuvo la magia y la publicidad del puente de los suspiros a pesar que erán muy similares.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

*Malecón Costa Sur*

Este fue mi antiguo barrio; Carlos07, menciona en su thread que sería un privilegio vivir ahí, ya lo creo que si; ahora con el tiempo lo he valorado mejor. A principios de los 80 era muy distinto, era un barrio de clase media más.
Bueno las fotos hablarán.








El Chalet, aqui ibamos ha escuchar misa en la capilla, muy bonita por cierto.








Si agudizan su vista podrán ver una trochita al lado izquierdo, esa era la conocida "bajada del Burro" según dicen por que por ahí estos nobles animales bajaban rumbo a la playa; por ahí también la muchachada iba a la playa.








Las áreas verdes están sobre terreno de relleno, un buen día llego Pablo Gutierrez y arrojo desmonte y basura; su objetivo rellenar parte del acantilado para luego darselo a una cosntructora y hacer un edificio.








La casa mas vieja del malecón, nosotros la llamabamos la casa de los "Locos Adams" ahí vivía una familia que siempre vestía de negro, siempre caminaban juntos y en sus delirios por las tarde y por las mañanas se les daba por hablar en lenguas, que habrá sido de ellos.








Una de Barranco, vista de la marina








Bueno, espero no haberlos aburrido con mis recuerdos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chéveres las fotos! Esa zona de Chorrillos se me hace tan interesante. Hace unos cuatro años subí al morro con mi primo, el monumento estaba algo descuidado, lamentablemente.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me encanta el malecon de Chorrillos... felizmente los edificios nuevos le estan cambiando la cara (aunque me gustaria que conservaran algunas de esas casitas antiguas).


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esta mañana fuí a Chorrillos antiguo*

Saliendo del laburo me fuí a recorrer Chorrillos..caminé como alma en pena... en realidad,quería ver una casona donde pasaban los veranos mi abuelo con mis tías abuelas entre 1910 a 1920... y felizmente pude ver la casona en la calle Santa Teresa,581... en los veranos esa casona se transformaba en un "hotel de temporada".... de paso,obviamente recorrí toda la zona.... el Malecón Grau (Iglesias) con la calle Lima (hay tanto enredo,porque ahora la calle se llama Juan Cancio Montarella !!!.... odiosa costumbre de cambiar nombres a las calles !!!!).... bueno,el Malecón lo he encontrado bastante agradable... por un ligerísimo momento,tiene un aire a "Ancón".... y el mar se huele más que en Miraflores.... los edificios nuevos no desentonan con las casonas...incluso hay casas de los años 40s. bastante agradables... la Casona Riva Agüero...medio fantasmal,con su huachimán aburrido sentado en una especie de pupitre como maestro esperando a los alumnos !!!!... la Bajada Tenderini está bien cuidada y la casa que dá en esquina con la calle Lima es espectacular... los edificios nuevos son fríos,pero no son feos... ni tienen los balconcitos "coj" que tanto detesta Rafo León... son más bien estilo brasileños... más fríos pero sin tanto recargo.... las avenidas Alfonso Ugarte (Alejandro Iglesias) y Mártir Olaya,no me han decepcionado...esperé eso sí,encontrar más casonas antiguas,pero casi ya no hay... el horrible Mercado Modelo sigue en pie y sin ninguna remodelación...una pena !!!!... allí podría haber un Plaza Vea ó Metro... y realzaría mucho la zona.... más bien la angosta calle Santa Teresa si tiene más casonas antiguas... aunque no muchas tampoco.... hacia la avenida Mariscal Castilla si observé algunas casonas,el parque está bonito... en si,toda la zona se vé agradable... no hay grandes avances,salvo los edificios del Malecón,pero por lo menos,la zona no ha decaído ni ha empeorado con los años...es más,la noto medianamente bien cuidada... si se puede aplicar el término !!!!.. el cinema que sale en la foto,es el Cine Olaya.... que es efectivamente un gimnasio actualmente y debe ser alucinante su interior... ya que parecerá esos gimnasios antiguos con vigas de madera en el techo... el cine Victoria si noté que pasó a mejor vida.... me gustó pasear por la zona,el Malecón realmente está bien agradable.... de regreso hacia Miraflores,ya en Barranco,pude apreciar la Plaza Raimondi y de refilón,el cinema Raimondi (que me pareció que sigue en funcionamiento)....


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Así es Miraflorino, el cine al que hago mención es el Olaya; yo lo vi en su decadencia, lastimosamante no guardo recuerdo de las estructura en su interior pues pasabamos ya con el cine a oscuras, por obvias razones. Chorrillos en general se mantiene bien, las nuevas construcciones no desentonan, salvo mejor parecer, de la que se hará al costado de la casa Riva Agüero.
Gracias por sus comentarios ya visitaré otras áreas de Chorrillos, inclusive las nuevos condominios.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Buenazas tus fotos Limanidad. Todavía quedan bellísimas casas en pie. Me encanta la ferretería, la han pintado de un color lindo, antes tenía un color espantoso. El cine, si recuerdo haber pasado por ahí. Han hecho unos edificios preciosos, en uno de ellos vive Ricardo Belmont. El Morro, ojalá que lo arreglen, en mi chiquititud he subido con mi padre y mis hermanos al Planetario, no era inseguro en aquella época.*


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^
Compro el depa con la plata de los RBCistas? :nuts:
Esa ferreteria salio en el suplemento de El Comercio hace un par de meses, sale una foto de como era antes y realmente el cambio es excelente, ojala pase eso con mas edificios de Chorrillos, donde felizmente aun no se han devastado tanto las construcciones antiguas. Para el morro yo creo que deberia haber un masterplan bien planificado y que todo el desarrollo ahi sea en torno a este.

PD: Se me hace que a esa pergola le falta techito


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El puente de la Bajada Tenderini*

claro que recuerdo el puente,pero no sé porqué de sólo verlo como que uno se quedaba atemorizado,como que se veía muy frágil... En realidad mis "fugaces" visitas a Chorrillos han sido para ir a La Herradura....ir por la calle Olaya y volver por la calle Alfonso Ugarte (hoy Alejandro Iglesias),por eso podía ver los 2 cinemas clásicos de Chorrillos... En los 80s. mediante un compañero del Cenfotur que vivía en la calle Pastor Sevilla,pude conocer un poco más... incluso atravesar por primera vez el puente de madera de la Bajada Tenderini....pero en realidad,muy poco he transitado por Chorrillos...podría decir que "a pie",el día de ayer por la mañana ha sido la primera vez que he recorrido Chorrillos... el mismo Malecón apenas lo había visto de pasada en las décadas pasadas.... curiosamente entre la Avenida Chorrillos y la calle Lima,donde están esos pasajes Rada y Mirabel,allí vivían familias antiguas de apellidos muy conocidos... no sé si sigan aún viviendo allí... 
En ésta foto,a la derecha,donde está la palmera abajo del puente,esa casa es fabulosa...pena que no has tomado fotos más de cerca :








parece como si fuera la casa de un escritor,puesto que se vé una interesante biblioteca cuando uno cruza el puente... esa es la delicia de recorrer lugares caminando....puedes apreciar detalles que en auto no se aprecian del todo bien... 
En ésta foto,al final,me quedé con las ganas de ver el "Tottus"...nunca lo ví !!!... en qué calle está ???








Este es un perfecto ejemplo de una antigua casa de balneario :








Qué pena que no le has tomado foto a una casona super antigua de la cuadra 1 ó 2 de Alfonso Ugarte (Alejandro Iglesias)... quedé fascinado por la casona... quizás de las más antiguas que siguen en pie....


Limanidad said:


> Así es Miraflorino, el cine al que hago mención es el Olaya; yo lo vi en su decadencia, lastimosamante no guardo recuerdo de las estructura en su interior pues pasabamos ya con el cine a oscuras, por obvias razones. Chorrillos en general se mantiene bien, las nuevas construcciones no desentonan, salvo mejor parecer, de la que se hará al costado de la casa Riva Agüero.
> Gracias por sus comentarios ya visitaré otras áreas de Chorrillos, inclusive las nuevos condominios.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> ^^
> Compro el depa con la plata de los RBCistas? :nuts:
> Esa ferreteria salio en el suplemento de El Comercio hace un par de meses, sale una foto de como era antes y realmente el cambio es excelente, ojala pase eso con mas edificios de Chorrillos, donde felizmente aun no se han devastado tanto las construcciones antiguas. Para el morro yo creo que deberia haber un masterplan bien planificado y que todo el desarrollo ahi sea en torno a este.
> 
> PD: Se me hace que a esa pergola le falta techito


no tengo ni idea, eso me dijeron.
Efectivamente la ferretería salió en el suplemento del Comercio, el color que tenía antes creo que era amarillo chillón?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Pasaje Rada*

No tengo acentos...
Aca vivian varios "MQ" y parientes... no se si ahora sigan viviendo alli...








Este pasajito esta justo antes del Puente Tenderini,o sea,donde empieza la curva de la Explanada que da fin a la Avenida Chorrillos...
Han notado que en varios distritos estan haciendo esas piletas enormes con esculturas "a lo Botero" .... un gusto por cierto "muy especial".... no raya en la huachaferia....pero,pero.... en fin..... para gustos.... ni los autores !!!!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Miraflorino, se ve que Chorrillos está mucho más cuidado que Barranco.
La semana pasada fui a Barranco, y casi me muero, está demasiado descuidado, el tráfico también horripilante, como en MIraflores, no se ve serenazgo, se siente inseguridad. Que pena que esté tan secas las áreas verdes. Me impresionó como han ENREJADO algunas calles que dan para el Malecón (parte de barranco que limita con Chorrillos) eso está prohibido. Dónde están las autoridades? La calle es de toooodos.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Que cheveres las fotos!, cuando fui a Lima hace un par de semansa, el primer lugar que fui fue a chorrillos!!, a comer un rico ceviche a una de esas callecitas muy cerquita al hornero!! y pase por la mayoria de lugares que haz mostrado al inicio, aunque camine por unas calles un poco feas tambien. Pero el malecon esta muy bonito, se ve cuidado. Y vi en la tele (porq no lo vi con mis propios ojos) que la arena esta volviendo a la herradura !!!!!!!!!!!!! esa fue una noticia muy feliz!!!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy buen thread, buenas fotos de Chorrillos, pero sería interesante que con un poco de valor y compañía podamos ver fotos del planetario, la capillita, la cruz, etc, en general del morro solar 

Que pena ver como quedó la playa de La Herradura gracias al capricho de Pablo Gutiérrez.

La bahía de La Chira es tan o más interesante que la de La Herradura, pues tiene en pie torreones de la guerra, debería recuperarse para bien esa zona en favor del turismo, y no dejarla a merced de los traficantes de terrenos ...

Si el morro es una zona intangible y no están de acuerdo con el proyecto de Gremco debería entonces hacerse un concurso público para un proyecto de recuperación de toda esa zona con el debido consentimiento del INC, y darse en concesión las zonas verdaderamente intangibles para museos de sitio o similares


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Yo también he notado eso...*

He notado a Chorrillos más ordenado,limpio,señalizado y mejor cuidado en todo sentido.... Barranco como que luce "medio dejado"....bonito,pero medio al abandono... 


Lia_01 said:


> Miraflorino, se ve que Chorrillos está mucho más cuidado que Barranco.
> La semana pasada fui a Barranco, y casi me muero, está demasiado descuidado, el tráfico también horripilante, como en MIraflores, no se ve serenazgo, se siente inseguridad. Que pena que esté tan secas las áreas verdes. Me impresionó como han ENREJADO algunas calles que dan para el Malecón (parte de barranco que limita con Chorrillos) eso está prohibido. Dónde están las autoridades? La calle es de toooodos.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Gracias, por sus comentarios y sugerencias.
Miraflorino: Esa casa al pie del puente al lado de la palmera, siempre me atrajo de pequeño; pues tenia unos detalles muy bellos como de castillo, lo que aún niño inmediatamente le salta la imaginación y los sueños de caballeros y dragones comienzan a desfilar; realmente no se porque extraña circunstancia no la fotografie. De otro lado estoy en deuda con la Av. Alfonso Ugarte y parte de la Av. Olaya donde se encuentra la ahora biblioteca y Centro Cultural.
Tyrone: Subir al Morro es algo que en realidad deseo hacer; sin embargo hay cada historia sobre asaltos y robos inclusive a vehículos que a uno lo desaniman. Pero lo haré.
Lia: Comparar los destinos de Barranco y Chorrillos es un ejercicio que yo también hago; parte del desarrollo de Chorrillos se debe al canon que posee por las antenas del cerro Marcavilca y por la industria alrededor de los pantanos y ahora al comercio; pero también a los nuevos vecinos que van llegando. Barranco... bueno no ha sabido o no ha tenido alcaldes que lo hayan administrado correctamente.
Mangolight: Ojalá que llene rápido la arena, eso sería extraordinario; aunque no vi gran cosa.
*¡A tomar el Morro!*


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

me gustaron todas tus fotos, felicitaciones Limanidad! no hay problema con subir al morro, tengo unas fotos que tomé desde allí el verano pasado, nunca las puse en este foro así que ya fueron, espero las tuyas, tu thread está muy lindo!:yes:


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

*Rumbo al Morro*

Pero antes algunos encargos, espero que estas sean las casas a las que hacias referencia Miraflorino:
















Era esta la casa de la Av. Alfonso Ugarte; por que en toda la av. esta es la única más antigua.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

"Bravazas" todas las fotos de Chorrillos.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

chorrillos, actualmente, tiene un subdesarrollo urbano, si comparamos con sus vecinos de la costa verde, pues teniendo ese malecon, el paisaje y el mar deseado por muchos, no cuenta con infraestructura adecuada para ofrecera al turista o al propio limeño, atracciones, diversiones, elegancia y modernismo, que pasa con este municipio q no invierte y las inversiones privadas vienen pocos o no invierten en este distrito,,,,, suponia que a la fecha chorrillos deberia haber crecido el doble q hoy es y es francamente preocupante................dejence de chauvinismo les decimos a los vecinos,,,,,hagan q chorrillos compite con miraflores,,,,tiene condiciones........trabajen pues autoridades.............salvo el malecon donde su ubica el puente y el nombre del distrito, se pueden considerar algo rescatable.............CHORRILLOS, ERES HISTORIA,,,,,,ESPEREMOS Q SE VUELQUE LAS INVERSIONES PUBLICAS Y PRIVADAS CON FUERZA A ESTE DISTRITO Q LO MERECE.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

fayo said:


> chorrillos, actualmente, tiene un subdesarrollo urbano, si comparamos con sus vecinos de la costa verde, pues teniendo ese malecon, el paisaje y el mar deseado por muchos, no cuenta con infraestructura adecuada para ofrecera al turista o al propio limeño, atracciones, diversiones, elegancia y modernismo, que pasa con este municipio q no invierte y las inversiones privadas vienen pocos o no invierten en este distrito,,,,, suponia que a la fecha chorrillos deberia haber crecido el doble q hoy es y es francamente preocupante................dejence de chauvinismo les decimos a los vecinos,,,,,hagan q chorrillos compite con miraflores,,,,tiene condiciones........trabajen pues autoridades*.............salvo el malecon donde su ubica el puente y el nombre del distrito, se pueden considerar algo rescatable.............CHORRILLOS, ERES *HISTORIA,,,,,,ESPEREMOS Q SE VUELQUE LAS INVERSIONES PUBLICAS Y PRIVADAS CON FUERZA A ESTE DISTRITO Q LO MERECE.


y eso!!!!!!!!!,,, por q si ves esas veredas del malecon,, parecen de pueblo abandonado del interior,, ese terminal pesquero,, no puede estar en el litoral de una ciudad capital!!!!,, y si no van a invertir en infraestructura,, pues q arborizen mas!!! para "camuflar" la zona.
se q el alcalde miyashiro,, hizo obras muy vistosas en el malecon,, pero 1ero debio solucionar lo antes mencionado.....como dijo alguna vez un postulante a la alcaldia d lima: si haces obras nuevas,, sin rescatar lo q ya tienes.... "es como ponerle una corbata de seda ,, a un andrajoso"


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Limanidad, me encantan ver tus fotos. Me gusta mucho Chorrillos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

papiriqui said:


> ese terminal pesquero,, no puede estar en el litoral de una ciudad capital!!!!


Yo si creo que ese terminal puede seguir ahí, pero sería bonito como un lugar turístico; obviamente garantizando las condiciones de higiene total y remodelado para mejorar su aspecto. Ojalá que con la inyección de más población de clase media en el distrito gracias a la gran cantidad de construcciones los vecinos podrán exigir más que macetitas y pintados huachafoides en todas las veredas y postes. Yo creo que es un distrito que tiene un inmenso potencial para ser la estrella del litoral limeño.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

*Antes unas palabras*

Gracias Lia por tus palabras, realmente gracias. 
Fayo, si es cierto en este último período de Miyashiro como que la cosa algo que se estanco; creo que tanto Chorillos como Barranco estan dependiendo de las obras del Metropolitano, pues este atraviesa su eje de lado a lado, veremos que sucede.
Papiriqui, comprendo tus palabras pero no estoy del todo de acuerdo, especialmente en lo referente a lo del muelle; Roberto VP a contestado del modo en el cual opino.
Limeñito, también te agradezco, espero visitar pronto tu distrito y conocerlo mejor.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

*De Los Cedros a Huaylas*

Mi objetivo era llegar a la antigua hacienda San Juan y tomar algunas fotos; confie un un acceso más facil a la Universidad San Juan, pero bueno no se pudo. Para los más antiguos esta fue la conocida Hacienda Villa lugar de algunos buenos eventos. Como otras zonas de Lima la urbanización se incremento en los ochenta. Con los Cedros, la zona otrora exclusiva de la Encantada, que no visite; y los noventa con la utilización industrial de la zona próxima a los pantanos.
Toda esta zona goza en grandes partes de suelos húmedos por lo que por partes la vegetación brota por sí sola.








Vista con dirección al cerro Marcavilca ( el de las antenas)








terreno propiedad de la U. San Juan con vista a la antigua Hacienda








La capilla supongo de la Hacienda lo único visible.
Una de las atracciones es el acueducto que se conserva mal que bien espero, hasta ahora el trazado de la pista lo ha respetado.
















la construcción creo que es colonial, el estilo me recordo al Real Felipe, por la utilización de ese tipo de ladrillo.








Por donde se mire en Chorrillos se trata de poner un jardincito, árboles o alguna decoración, que en algunos caso es algo "huachafa" pero bueno, hay interés por mejorar el entorno al poblador.








Saliendo hacía la Av. Huaylas, se puede apreciar una muestra de lo que dijo Av. en dirección a Villa Marina arbolada en parte, mejora en algo la vista.








Una de cal.
Ciclovia mal planificada








Este pórtico, creo que pertenecio a una hacienda, si alguién me alcanza más datos, bienvenido sea.








Arquitectura edil de la nueva Lima








Chorrillos tiene la mala costumbre de reproducir sus ordenanzas en carteles que como ya dije dentro de la ciudad son equivalentes a gritos, despues se quejan de los paneles publicitarios. El propio municipio es prueba de ello.








Por último el avechucho de la semana








una Garza, se nota lo próximo a los pantanos.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

excelente el paseo fotográfico...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Si ese acueducto es colonial o de inicios de la república, entonces me puedo suicidar: cómo es posible que se encuentre en situación tan calamitosa.
Me gustó la iglesia junto a la tal hacienda y el pórtico; son unos valientes por sobrevivir en medio de...eso.
Y me enamoré de la garza!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

AMIGO CICLISTA:

Si te estrellas contra este poste conste que se te avisó, por lo que solo tienes derecho a sobarte con disimulo ....:nuts:










... que diferente sería si prestamos un poquito más de atención a lo que hacemos y nos esforzamos por hacerlo bien ... ese pequeño esfuerzo es la pequeña gran diferencia entre el progreso y el subdesarrollo ...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

miren esa casona se cayo hace mas de un mes y todavia no hacen nada para reparar ni reubicar a la gente que ahora viven en una carpa en medio de la pista. hno:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

roberto_vp said:


> Yo si creo que ese terminal puede seguir ahí, pero sería bonito como un lugar turístico; obviamente garantizando las condiciones de higiene total y remodelado para mejorar su aspecto. Ojalá que con la inyección de más población de clase media en el distrito gracias a la gran cantidad de construcciones los vecinos podrán exigir más que macetitas y pintados huachafoides en todas las veredas y postes. Yo creo que es un distrito que tiene un inmenso potencial para ser la estrella del litoral limeño.


claro si actualmente ese terminal es utilizado como sitio turisitico, he visto que llegan bastantes turistas.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Interesante recorrido por Chorrillos, buen paseo. Creo que con otros colores la Casa de la Mujer puede mejorar de aspecto, porque estructuralmente parece que ya no tiene salvación.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Acaso los chorrillanos son tan ciegos o retardados para tener que colocarles letreros de este tamaño tan desproporcionado, ya que de otra manera no los leen? Qué forma tan indirecta de subestimar al vecino.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

La verdad, que tiene mucho potencial toda esa zona. Yo no sabia nada de esa hacienda colonial con ese acueducto colonial, uffffffff, todo lo q se podría hacer con eso. A ver si los inversionistas se animan, como me sorprende mi Lima, hay lugares que nunca llegué a conocer y estan muy interesantes, la ciudad es una verdadera caja de pandora.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

y si no estan contentos con el diseño de la casa de la mujer y de la casa de la mujer esperen y aguantense ya viene la casa del adulto mayor!!!!  la siguiente huachafada de Miyashiro.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^
PIEDAAAAAAAAD! hno:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ahhh en las ultimas fotos se muestra un distrito en abandono.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Definitivamente Miyashiro no debió ser alcalde. En qué universidad ha estudiado?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

^^ en la misma qu tongo. hno:


----------

